# Supercharger?



## 97sleeper (May 17, 2006)

Ok,well i thought my motor was runnin good and everything but i guess not cuz it took a shit the other day. im getti a new motor from Grand Prairie eraly next week with 47K on the clock and was wonderin wat would be a good supercharger for it for a reasonable price,it a 97 maxima by the way.


----------



## BeZerK2112 (Aug 28, 2006)

Forget the supercharger and get a Turbo! 
With the turbo kit you have the ability to upgrade the turbo to get more power, but with the supercharger you can only upgrade so far. Once you get the smallest pully your stuck.

Heres a kit for a reasonable price.
Turbo-Kits.com - 95 - 99 Nissan Maxima Turbo Kits
This kit uses a small turbo that will help you produce about 6 PSI. Without doing some major work on the heads and engine, 6 is all you are going to want to push into the engine so you dont blow it! I have heard of people pushing up to 8 but they are lucky they havent caused any damage yet. 6 will take you maxima just a hair over 300 HP which will be fun and turn some heads!


Here is a sight to help you do it, get some stats and info on the whole process. 
HLH0501 Turbo Maxima Resource

If you decided to stick with a supercharger the same 6 PSI applies. Just be careful when using forced induction on a high compression engine. 

If you have any questions just ask. I've done a lot of research on this.


----------



## 97sleeper (May 17, 2006)

i plan on somewhere around 375 hp,dos that kit come whith everything?


----------



## deadmax96 (Dec 2, 2004)

checkout turbomaxima.com that is where to go for all your forced induction needs. I think i was reading a stage one kit giving you close to 365 hp. but yeah i would go with the turbo set up instead of the supercharger. just imagine that there is a guy around pulling over 650hp in a max...NICE!!


----------



## 97sleeper (May 17, 2006)

my bros max is pussin 570WHP supercharged,bored,cammed,alotta other crap


----------



## maggot (Sep 14, 2006)

*ProCharger in G35*

I just had a ProCharger installed in my G35. The kit retails for $5700 but I got it for 5000. It cost 1200 to install. I comes with an auxilary fuel pump that pumps at five discreet rates depending on the rpm, a new set of injectors and a cooling system for the air. It makes a helluva racket though. My girlfriend says it sounds like a jet when I pull into her drive. And the belts still squeel even after I've put 1000 miles on them. The guys that installed it tuned it on a dynomometer. There's a big power loss through the drive train to the rear wheels, so its the most accurate way to measure the exact power output. The power output is actually lower below 3000 rpm than before - I suppose that loss is due to the energy required to drive the blower even though its not being used below 3,000. The max power was measured at 6,000 rpm, just below redline. Before max HP was 210, now its coming in at 305, about 50% increase. The max torque used to be 210 ft lbs at around 4,000 rpm, now its 260 ft lbs at 5,000 rpm. They took measurements in their shop when the temp was 75F. I was told also that the power will increase on cold days and I really notice a difference in the morning. Im getting about 20 mpg when I cruise on the highway, but it drops to 16 mpg with all the punching I do in town. I have an automatic so now I use the electronic shifter which is sluggish at best. I've also noticed that I lose power through the automatic traction control so I leave it off. Wish I had a way to post the dynomometer chart but I don't have a web address to post it. Hope this helps.


----------

